# DSLR or Cell Phone?



## memento (Nov 17, 2011)

One thing led to another and I wound up 'googling' cell phone vs. dslr and came across this, 

Phone or fancy camera, can you tell? - CNN.com

i scored 4 out of 10.

maybe I don't need a 1Dx..


how many did you get right?


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 17, 2011)

memento said:


> One thing led to another and I wound up 'googling' cell phone vs. dslr and came across this,
> 
> Phone or fancy camera, can you tell? - CNN.com
> 
> ...



These are all garbage pictures that you can take with a phone. You can take crap pictures with a DSLR, but you can't take the same pictures with a cell phone that you can a DSLR.

Can you take this with a cell phone? 




WaterDrop by Compressed Memories, on Flickr


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 17, 2011)

I think its hilarious the morons with iPhones trying to be the worlds next best Photographer.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 17, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I think its hilarious the morons with iPhones trying to be the worlds next best Photographer.



[video=vimeo;13081827]http://vimeo.com/13081827[/video]

This dude boasts that he took these shots with an iPhone and a $50 flood lamp. What he doesn't mention is the $1000 Octabank he shoots through, or the $3k in fill lighting he is using.


----------



## ann (Nov 17, 2011)

Iphone photography can be great fun and very interesting.  I think your statement about morons is a bit strong.

There are some very good photographers using their iphones when the situation indicates it may be better than nothing, and/or have fun using apps in the phone to be creative.

Bad photos are made with all sorts of cameras, ranging from $5 to 50,000 dollars, just as there are good photos made from the same range of cameras.

Being in the right hands with the knowledge to be creative is much more important (imho)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I think its hilarious the morons with iPhones trying to be the worlds next best Photographer.



Apple is still a distance third in creating instant professional photographers, behind Bestbuy and FB.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

Junk journalism.  The 1st pic offered is a horrid example of a landscape shot so I chose it came from "phone" and got it wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well the right answer would've been " the specific photographer would be better with the iPhone vs. the DSLR"


----------



## nickzou (Nov 17, 2011)

Ha! I killed that quiz! It's all about the depth of field. Anything too shallow I knew had to be a DSLR.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 17, 2011)

there were two dudes on the bus yesterday and they were talking about how their phone has HDR, filters, and blurring ("so it's like depth of field")


----------



## JoeLewisPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

nickzou said:


> Ha! I killed that quiz! It's all about the depth of field. Anything too shallow I knew had to be a DSLR.



I looked at it the same way.  I got 2 wrong though


----------



## memento (Nov 17, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> These are all garbage pictures that you can take with a phone. You can take crap pictures with a DSLR, but you can't take the same pictures with a cell phone that you can a DSLR.
> 
> Can you take this with a cell phone?



not the point jackass.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2011)

First there were MWACs.  Now there's MWACPCs...........  Morons With A Cell Phone Camera.


----------



## memento (Nov 17, 2011)

mind you, there's PLENTY of MWADSLR.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2011)

memento said:


> mind you, there's PLENTY of MWADSLR.



And most of them are MWADSLRFSOA.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 17, 2011)

To many popups.


----------



## memento (Nov 17, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > I think its hilarious the morons with iPhones trying to be the worlds next best Photographer.
> ...



this exemplifies my previous point... given the proper light.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 17, 2011)

memento said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > These are all garbage pictures that you can take with a phone. You can take crap pictures with a DSLR, but you can't take the same pictures with a cell phone that you can a DSLR.
> ...



First of all, grow up with the petty name calling. If it's not your point, then I am lost as to why you linked me this site based on our exchange. 



> this exemplifies my previous point... given the proper light.



You seem to be confused. You told me given the proper light you can take the same pictures with a cell phone that you can a DSLR.

Then I said yeahmaybe with $10k worth of lighting equipment in a controlled studio setting.

Then you mocked me and insinuated otherwise.

I asked you to show me.

You linked thispage.

So, no... it exemplifies MY previous point. This guy may not be using $10k
in lighting equipment, but it's definitely in the thousands. 

It's all right here. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-camera-please-help-newb-out.html#post2397963


----------



## memento (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't get it Balls. All I'm saying is that you can make a nice picture with ANY camera IF the light is good.

that's all.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 18, 2011)

i think thats kinda what was missed in the story.  with great lighting and great condition camera phones can take decent photos. but when the conditions are poor that cell phone just won't cut it anymore. and that is what allot of people in general just seem to miss. to me a good dslr isnt about taking great pics in great conditions. its about getting great pics when the conditions suck.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Garbz (Nov 19, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> i think thats kinda what was missed in the story.  with great lighting and great condition camera phones can take decent photos. but when the conditions are poor that cell phone just won't cut it anymore. and that is what allot of people in general just seem to miss. to me a good dslr isnt about taking great pics in great conditions. its about getting great pics when the conditions suck.



You're missing the technical limitations too. Blow your 8mpxl phone up the size of an A2 sheet of paper and bask in the lack of sharpness from the 5mm wide lens. Want to shoot slow shots at f/22, can anyone say diffraction? Anyone seen an f/1.2 lens on the thing? What about bokeh? It's a word that is pointless to put in the mobile phone dictionary. 

You can take average shots with any camera. It's the beyond average shots that you need special equipment for. The DSLR is NOT the highest quality capturing device. Not by a long shot. There are many dedicated sensors to do specific jobs, such as cameras with heatsinks / peltier coolers for ultra low noise, and $10k small CCDs which are low resolution yet exhibit perfect linearity.

No the strength of the DSLR over the camera is not the quality of photos but the sheer breadth of its versatility.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I just took the quiz. It should have been titled Phone or CRAP camera. The "SLR" photos look like they were taken by a n00b with their ISO set to maximum and the camera in automatic mode.

Incidentally I didn't once incorrectly guess a picture as SLR taken with a phone, every one I got wrong I ticked phone when it was taken with an SLR. That says something about the quality of the images they chose.


----------



## ann (Nov 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## casegrl (Nov 19, 2011)

ann said:
			
		

> :thumbup:



DSLR vs Phone camera......it's convenience vs quality............I don't mind toting around my other kid (my slr camera) for quality pictures. I do have a camera phone and a camera on my I pad....I'll leave them for my three year old to play with.  If you want a small camera but still want all the setting abilities I love my canon G12 for when I don't want the load. Im new to this but that's just what I do.


----------



## Crollo (Nov 19, 2011)

Bad photos vs bad photos... Who will win?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 29, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I think its hilarious the morons with iPhones trying to be the worlds next best Photographer.


 Exactly. People with smart phones want so badly to have a great camera on their phone that they think these silly little comparisons make it a reality. These shots on the quiz are garbage. They are either shot with a piece of crap dSLR, a piss poor "fauxtographer", or both. Anyone who thinks an Iphone shoots as well as a modern dSLR has a screw loose.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 29, 2011)

JEEZE BALLISTICS. Don't you know anything about photography and lighting? 

AS LONG AS THE LIGHT IS RIGHT you can load film into your ass, and with a little finesse you can actuate your sphincter muscle which will also trigger your Poopit-Wizards that will trip your strobes to take a great photo. 

YOU DON'T NEED a full frame camera with tons of nice lenses to make a pro-level photo. All you need is your ass and a little bit of muscle control. Maybe some 120 film as well. Poopit-Wizards come with the Buttography package. It's what all the pros use. 

Get with the program!


----------



## memento (Nov 29, 2011)

so long as you sh!t first and then give yourself an enema.. then yes, you can use your ass to make a "pro-level photo".


i'm trying to figure out where everyone got trying to make 'pro-level photos' from. 
who ever said anything about 'pro-level'?

and what constitutes a 'pro-level photo' anyway?


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 29, 2011)

memento said:


> and what constitutes a 'pro-level photo' anyway?



Ask Apple, apparently the iPhone 4s is the 'only camera you will ever need' according to their commercials. They should know.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 29, 2011)

Perfect lighting and crappy tiny image sensor camera still produces garbage compared to real cameras. Perhaps print out a couple of 16x20's and see the difference. Look in the shadows, compare some sharpness.  

Then again if you believe everything on the youtube internetz.................. get a cell phone, some great lights, and you're on your way to pro-grade photography


----------



## unpopular (Nov 29, 2011)

... god i hate photographers. sometimes i even hate myself.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 29, 2011)

How are we supposed to even tell when the photos they show you are the size of a business card?

At that size, it probably doesn't even matter what kind of camera it was.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 29, 2011)

That quiz shows that even an expensive camera won't help you to take great pictures, if you don't know what you're doing.   lol  

On top of that the quiz was design for you to fail to prove a point.  Several of the pictures have unacceptably high noise and bad focus, then the next one is in focus with vibrant colors.


----------

